# Brightstar Darkbuster HID dive lights



## hogo (Jul 17, 2006)

Has anyone seen these lights in actions. As a diver a 24 watt HID dive light this cheap is pretty amazing. It sells on amazon.com for 265, for the 21 watt version I think. Batteryspace.com also caries it, for 399$ for the 21 watt. 
This light also comes with a rechargable lithium-ion battery pack, very cool. 
The 24 watt version outputs a reported 1750 lumens. 
Some scuba-based forums I have read have reported that they are good lights, wondering if anyone here has picked one up. 

http://www.brightstar-hid.com/product_info_e.php?UID=772


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FKEJIE/102-7458441-7656918?v=glance&n=3375251

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2313


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 18, 2006)

I am also interested in the Darkbuster but haven't tried it. Flashlightreviews.com reviews the light cannon 100
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/uk_lightcannon_100.htm
which is compared against the dark buster in your first link.

Darkbuster looks brighter which is to be expected (24/21W vs 10W) but also looks to have much more throw and less flood. But remember, this is the brightstar website so I wouldn't trust the comparision 100%.


----------



## hogo (Jul 18, 2006)

I think it comes with a beam difuser for more flood. Which is nice. But that price for the light AND the battery pack and charger is unreal. I've seen the light cannon in some places for 300 bucks, light only, the battery pack is another 100. 
And most other cannister dive lights are usually over 350. With high end models being upwards of 1400 dollars. I think I just might get either the 21w or 24 w darkbuster.


----------



## hogo (Jul 18, 2006)

Here is another link that might be interesting. I wonder if we could get a price break if we ordered several. 
Would anyone be interested?


http://www.kalex.us/title/darkbuster.htm


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 19, 2006)

There's a good deal on these on ebay (from the UK) so I would just buy it from there.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brightstar-Darkbuster-HID-Scuba-Dive-Torch-5-2Ah-24W_W0QQitemZ320006718100QQihZ011QQcategoryZ29575QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TimeConsumer (Jul 19, 2006)

I have the 24 W version. Very bright, but I have no other HID light above 10 W to compare.

I bought it here in Germany for 320 Euros.

Unfortunately I had to return it after only a few hours of use. First it did not start, then I was not able to recharge the battery. Strange. Perhaps the electronics/ballast... I have not yet heard about the repair status.


----------



## nitekayak (Jul 19, 2006)

It will be interesting to see how they honor their Warranty. There is a good price of $284.95 on the 24W version here:

http://www.leisurepro.com/Prod/BLRDBL.html

It might not be in stock yet since it shows up as a new item. I'd be sure to ask them to install the higher capacity 5200mA Sanyo battery.


----------



## hogo (Jul 19, 2006)

That price for the 21 watt on Leisurepro.com is great. I found that the price break on Kalex for 12-49 21 watt lights was 260.00 with free shipping, which is really hardly the effort when Leisurepro has that price. 
I was also wondering if it would even be worth it choosing the 24watt over the 21 watt, what do you guys think. 1300 lumens vs 1750?

And monkeyboy, the UK ebay post for the light is 226 british pounds which is around 416.00 American dollars. Not a good deal at all considering the other prices I've seen.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 22, 2006)

Stuff in the UK is generally more expensive. You get used to it. I guess I could order from the US but I'd probably get screwed with import duty. 

Probably best if I order from the EU.


----------



## MrNaz (Jul 22, 2006)

I would most definitely positively totally be up for a group buy. How do the guys on this forum go about organizing that? I can pay by PayPal, credit card or folding dollar bills up into little paper airplanes and throwing them east.


----------



## hogo (Jul 22, 2006)

MrNaz said:


> I would most definitely positively totally be up for a group buy. How do the guys on this forum go about organizing that? I can pay by PayPal, credit card or folding dollar bills up into little paper airplanes and throwing them east.



I looked into a the bulk prices from this place called Kalex, it didn't really knock down the price too much. Maybe if someone wanted to find a bulk deal elsewhere that might work.


----------



## blahblahblah (Jul 26, 2006)

nitekayak said:


> It will be interesting to see how they honor their Warranty. There is a good price of $284.95 on the 24W version here:
> 
> http://www.leisurepro.com/Prod/BLRDBL.html
> 
> It might not be in stock yet since it shows up as a new item. I'd be sure to ask them to install the higher capacity 5200mA Sanyo battery.



I called them. The customer service rep didn't seem to know all too much about the light, but said the 21w came with the 4400mah battery and the 24w came w/ 5200mah battery pack.


----------



## hogo (Jul 26, 2006)

Are both those batteries are lithium-polymer right?
edit: yes they are


----------



## Archangel (Jul 26, 2006)

That leisurepro page says the batteries are li-ion, not li-po.


----------



## hogo (Jul 27, 2006)

Archangel said:


> That leisurepro page says the batteries are li-ion, not li-po.



Yeah, thats what I meant, sorry.

I also came across this, the 12 watt version:
http://www.kalex.us/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=39
seems to be enough light if you were diving in the right location


----------



## MrNaz (Aug 1, 2006)

I want one of these lights. I would like to buy the 24w version, with the higher capacity LiIon battery pack. I can only see them on eBay for double the RRP on all other sites.

I would like to get the carry case for it as well, as it will be accompanying me on some bumpy boat rides. If anyone knows where I can get one of these from then please let me know.

I would also like to confirm that it is ALOT brighter than the LC100. Does 24w vs 10w mean that it is over twice as bright? I do apologise for sounding like a newbie, but well, I am


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 1, 2006)

MrNaz said:


> Does 24w vs 10w mean that it is over twice as bright? I do apologise for sounding like a newbie, but well, I am



HIDs become more efficient at higher wattages so it would be MORE than twice as bright at twice the wattage (However, overdriving a ballast may decrease efficiency). Already 24w is over 2x the wattage of a 10w.

A WA 10w HID is rated at 500-530 bulb lumens
A WA 21w HID is rated at 1500 or 1850 bulb lumens.
Many 35w automotive HID systems are rated at 3200 lumens
The new Polarion Helios is a 40w HID and is rated at 4000 lumens


----------



## MrNaz (Aug 1, 2006)

So I re-iterate... where can I get one? I'm begging here, I really really want a 24w darkbuster


----------



## hogo (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry to leave you hanging MrNaz, its a pretty new product, so only a few places have them. 

But look at some of the link above. It seems as if Amazon and Liesurepro, and Kalex, and batteryspace have them.


----------



## nitekayak (Aug 3, 2006)

Amazon was selling the light through LeisurePro. LeisurePro, who was offering the 24W version of the light for $284.95 is no longer offering the Darkbuster. I read on a Dive Forum that Brightstar Technology will not supply distributors with the Darkbuster if they plan to sell it for under $395.

Can anyone else verify this?


----------



## hogo (Aug 4, 2006)

I read that as well. And now it looks as if Leuisure Pro and Amazon no longer have it! Dang, looks like we might have missed out on the sub-300 dollar price


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 5, 2006)

Leisure Pro has them listed on their site again. They are currently out of stock, but you can backorder it for LESS than before! Both 21w and 24w are listed at $264.95.

I called Kalex and they are awaiting a shipment of the 24w version. They expect it to arrive late this month. They wanted to charge me $320 for the 21w (in stock) or $470 for 24w (out of stock).


----------



## 02Scuba (Mar 1, 2007)

I bought one last year before a trip to Hawaii/Maui. It worked great and flawlessly. It was the brightest light many of the dive masters had seen and it was by far brighter than anything anyone else was using. 

On one dive in the Crater I took it down to 130 feet following a big ray and no problems.

I just bought a Polarian X1 for my trip this year. I paid almost $400 for the Dark Buster as it had just come out around that time. It comes in a nice little carrying case with two different types of handles, a wall charger, car battery charger and a light filters. I'v got about 25-30 dives with it and it is in very good shape. 

I'd let you have it for $225 plus $15 shipping. I'll sweeten the deal by throwing in a UK 300 3-C cell back-up light. It's rated at 105 lumens. It's used. I bought it when I bought the Dark Buster and it's great for the twilight dive and as a back up on the night dive. It has a really focused piercing beam. Fit's easily in the pocket of your BC. Let me know if your interested. 

You can PM me at [email protected]


----------



## Darkbuster Diver (Sep 25, 2007)

A lot of people posted asking where these lights can be purchased. Well I represent the US distributor of these lights, On The Edge Lighting. We offer the Darkbuster Torch, and Darkbuster Junior in both 24w and 21w. These lights offer [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']a minimum 1300 LM light output, and at least 1200 hours of bulb life with 2.7 hours burn time. [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']The restart time is instantly with a maximum 1 hour recharge time on the home charger (light plugs right into charger.) [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']The pistol and lantern and both included for grip and all Darkbusters come standard with vehicle and home charger. You can charge while managing surface time! They can also be used for video and photography and attachments are available. These lights truly are the best on the market. They are offered on www.ontheedgelighting.com If you have any questiong about this light feel free to email me at [email protected] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## hidextra.com (Mar 25, 2010)

We are currently a sponsor for CPM and we have this light for only $199.99, please visit us on the "marketplace" for this exact 24W BS darkbuster light for only $199.99 after coupon code: divingspecial good luck!


----------

